# Ariens 927LE (2009)



## grdunbar (Nov 18, 2017)

I am looking for a replacement snowblower for my 40 year old MTD SnowFlite 24/8. I have seen an Ariens 927LE (921005) advertised for $500 CDN. Are there any issue with this machine? Used in Ottawa market for 8 years (typically 10 - 12 large snowfalls (more than 6") per year). Small amount of rust on bucket (inside and base) and inside of chut.


----------



## Jackmels (Feb 18, 2013)

The 921 Series has a Very Cheap Drive Setup IMHO. I would Look for a 924 Series.


----------



## grdunbar (Nov 18, 2017)

Jackmels said:


> The 921 Series has a Very Cheap Drive Setup IMHO. I would Look for a 924 Series.


I believe the 921 Series was for the 2010 models was the 927LE was a 2009 model with the last of the Tecumseh engines.


----------



## Jackmels (Feb 18, 2013)

I'm Not Refering to the Engine, but the Drive System inside the Chassis. 924 Series with Locking Differential is Far Better Quality Wise.


----------



## Dauntae (Nov 10, 2016)

I have a 1027LE and it is a good machine other than NOT having the heavy duty dif Jack refers to, Not familiar with the 927LE, I'll have to look it up and see the differences. On the 1027 they made a auto turn dif you can order for it, Mine originally had the lever you pull once to release one wheel and again to re lock it in but it was damaged so I ordered the auto turn for it. I'm going to look up the 927 and see the differences.

Found it, VERY close to the same machine as the 1027 except the chute rotation has a crank instead of a lever like mine, It also has the lock for one wheel which is nice for turning if it is working right, Unfortunately the auto turn is US$150 so not a great option unless you get it cheap to rebuild as I did.
Here is the manual to see some of the different options between the different models from that time.
https://www.manualslib.com/manual/9421/Ariens-921004-St924dle.html#manual


----------



## grdunbar (Nov 18, 2017)

Dauntae said:


> I have a 1027LE and it is a good machine other than NOT having the heavy duty dif Jack refers to, Not familiar with the 927LE, I'll have to look it up and see the differences. On the 1027 they made a auto turn dif you can order for it, Mine originally had the lever you pull once to release one wheel and again to re lock it in but it was damaged so I ordered the auto turn for it. I'm going to look up the 927 and see the differences.
> 
> Found it, VERY close to the same machine as the 1027 except the chute rotation has a crank instead of a lever like mine, It also has the lock for one wheel which is nice for turning if it is working right, Unfortunately the auto turn is US$150 so not a great option unless you get it cheap to rebuild as I did.
> Here is the manual to see some of the different options between the different models from that time.
> https://www.manualslib.com/manual/9421/Ariens-921004-St924dle.html#manual


Thank you for the manual. Are the buckets and drive as strong as the pre 2000 models or are they comparable to current models?


----------



## Dauntae (Nov 10, 2016)

I’d say someplace in between, Not as heavily built as the older ones but thicker metal than the newest ones.


----------



## FrostyTheBeerMan (Jan 13, 2017)

Jackmels said:


> The 921 Series has a Very Cheap Drive Setup IMHO. I would Look for a 924 Series.


I guess you haven't seen my videos....... eeks. Not good.


----------



## 1132le (Feb 23, 2017)

Jackmels said:


> I'm Not Refering to the Engine, but the Drive System inside the Chassis. 924 Series with Locking Differential is Far Better Quality Wise.


Jack didnt you just have a 1027le for sale for 750 said it was great?
isnt that 921 ?


----------



## Jackmels (Feb 18, 2013)

1132le said:


> Jack didnt you just have a 1027le for sale for 750 said it was great?
> isnt that 921 ?


Great For Someone Else Who Doesn't Know Snowblowers.


----------



## FrostyTheBeerMan (Jan 13, 2017)

Ariens Snowblower DRIVE SHAFT Wobble Problem and Quick Fix ARIENS 921005...


----------

